# Safari et le remplissage automatique



## Pierre-Nico (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci, en fait j'aimerai réinitialiser le remplissage automatique des champs dans Safari. Je m'explique, quand on est sur une page (MacGé par exemple) et qu'ili faut rentrer un identifiant et un mot de passe, Safari nous propose de les mémoriser... Et le problème c'est que sur certains sites, il ne me le propose plus... 

Donc j'aimerai juste réinitialiser tout les mots de passe, ou mieux, si c'est possible site par site.

J'ai déjà été voir sous Onyx, notament avec l'option "réinitialisation des formulaire", mais en vain.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit souci, en fait j'aimerai réinitialiser le remplissage automatique des champs dans Safari. Je m'explique, quand on est sur une page (MacGé par exemple) et qu'ili faut rentrer un identifiant et un mot de passe, Safari nous propose de les mémoriser... Et le problème c'est que sur certains sites, il ne me le propose plus...
> 
> ...


Safari > Préférences > Rempl. auto.  cocher Noms et mots de passe d'utilisateur et clic sur Modifier et dans la liste sélectionner les sites puis Effacer ou bien Tout effacer.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (17 Décembre 2006)

Super !!! 
J'aurais du un peu mieux chercher, lol.

Cependant il me reste toujours un site, qui n'apparaît pas dans la liste et dont il m'est impossible d'enregistrer mon mot de passe. Il sagit de = http://www.vente-privee.com/

Merci bien tout de même.


----------



## RICOOL (19 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, 
En ces temps de recherche de voyages j'ai donc du remplir des formulaires à gogo avec adresse, tel etc ... et je ne comprends pas, avec la nouvelle version de safari Beta (qui décidément est ch... et en plus en anglais) , j'ai du à chaque fois TOUT taper. Il ne reconnait même pas les premiers mots , j'ai donc fait ainsi : 



loustic a dit:


> Safari > Préférences > Rempl. auto.  cocher Noms et mots de passe d'utilisateur et clic sur Modifier et dans la liste sélectionner les sites puis Effacer ou bien Tout effacer.



Mais cela ne change rien car des le lendemain, il me redemande de TOUT taper et ne reconnait rien. argghhhhhh ....:hein: 
J'ai également tout rempli sur mon carnet d'adresse ... bref, comment faire pour s'éviter de tout retaper et faire jouer les coordonnées du carnet d'adresse. 

Merci de vos réponse.


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2007)

RICOOL a dit:


> Mais cela ne change rien car des le lendemain, il me redemande de TOUT taper et ne reconnait rien. argghhhhhh ....:hein:
> J'ai également tout rempli sur mon carnet d'adresse ... bref, comment faire pour s'éviter de tout retaper et faire jouer les coordonnées du carnet d'adresse.
> 
> Merci de vos réponse.


Voir Aide   Remplissage automatique


----------



## RICOOL (23 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Voir Aide   Remplissage automatique



où? dans safari? (qui est en anglais??):hein:  désolé pas trouvé
sympa de me spécifier


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2007)

RICOOL a dit:


> où? dans safari? (qui est en anglais??):hein:  désolé pas trouvé
> sympa de me spécifier


Dans Safari
Menu Aide  -->  Index  -->  Remplissage automatique
C'est en français


----------



## RICOOL (28 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Dans Safari
> Menu Aide  -->  Index  -->  Remplissage automatique
> C'est en français



:hein:  ??? la barre de menu et le reste est en anglais :hein:


----------



## chounim (28 Juillet 2007)

pr&#233;f&#233;rence > autofill non?


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2007)

RICOOL a dit:


> :hein:  ??? la barre de menu et le reste est en anglais :hein:


La barre de menu et le reste sont en français.
Aurais-tu, par hasard, désactivé ou supprimé le français ?
Dossier Applications puis ctrl+clic (clic droit) sur Safari
et dans le menu contextuel Lire les informations
regarde dans la rubrique Langues
English et French doivent être cochées.
(les autres langues peuvent être supprimées si inutilisées)
Alors ?


----------



## RICOOL (30 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> La barre de menu et le reste sont en français.
> Aurais-tu, par hasard, désactivé ou supprimé le français ?
> Dossier Applications puis ctrl+clic (clic droit) sur Safari
> et dans le menu contextuel Lire les informations
> ...



voilà le travail, pas de français en vue


----------



## RICOOL (30 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> La barre de menu et le reste sont en français.
> Aurais-tu, par hasard, désactivé ou supprimé le français ?
> Dossier Applications puis ctrl+clic (clic droit) sur Safari
> et dans le menu contextuel Lire les informations
> ...



ps : mais non loustic, ton site n'est pas ringard .... ;-)))


----------



## Dorian_s (19 Août 2010)

Bonjour.

J'ai aussi un souci avec le *remplissage automatique* qui ne fonctionne plus bien que tout soit activé dans safari.
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire où sont stockés les fichiers relatifs au remplissage auto ?
Il n'y  a rien dans /Utilisateurs/user/Bibliothèque/Safari/
seraient-ils stockés dans le Cache.db  de /Utilisateurs/user/Bibliothèque/Caches/com.apple.Safari/ ?

D'avance merci

PS : Il s'agit du remplissage auto de formulaires, les mots de passe eux fonctionnent


----------



## Dorian_s (1 Septembre 2010)

Je parle bien du fait de commencer de taper un mot puis d'avoir normalement une liste des derniers mots tapés dans le champ de texte.
Cette fonction de marche plus sur mon safari... Je me dis que la base de données associée doit être trop importante ou quelque chose dans le genre mais quel serait le fichier en question ?


----------



## gian77 (2 Septembre 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème, obligé de retaper en entier mon mail à chaque fois ke je veux me connecter à un site (Hotmail, FB, ...) et je ne trouve pas la solution, grrrrr


----------

